# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  ثبت اثرات استفاده از نرم افزاردر یک شبکه

## sogoli

باسلام

می خواستم ببینم توی یک شبکه دامین ،
1- اگر یکی از کلاینتها روی دستگاه خود نرم افزاری رو اجرا کنه ، ایا امکانش هست که مدیر شبکه بتونه بعدا متوجه بشه؟(البته بدون داشتن نرم افزار خاصی)
2-مدیرشبکه بتونه مشخص کنه کاربر x وارد چه سایتی شده و چه فایلی رو دانلود کرده؟
3-مدیرشبکه بتونه مشخص کنه که چه کسی و چه ip قبلا با یوزنیم و پسورد ادمین وارد شبکه شده؟

ایا کسی توی شبکه net support رو نصب کرده باشه، ویه سری کلاینتها رو deploy کرده باشه :
4- به چه شکل میشه متوجه شد که روی چه کلاینتهایی deploy شده؟
5-ایا میشه از راه دور (اینترنت)با این برنامه وارد یک شبکه داخلی شد و کلاینتها رو مانیتورینگ کرد؟(به شرط داشتن پسورد ادمین)

----------


## parsdadeh

با سلام 
در مورد گزینه 1 این امکان وجود دارد با استفاده از Group Policy -Audit Policy  تمام فعالیت های انجام شده و با نتیجه موفق یا نا موفق به صورت log  در اختیار شما قرار گیرد.

----------


## parsdadeh

در مورد گزینه دو  و سه چندین عمل می شود انجام داد از جمله استفاده از Policy و یا Proxy  server .. که به راحتی قابل set شدن می باشد.

----------

